
Stephen Hawking leaves behind 'breathtaking' final multiverse theory - Mononokay
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2018/03/18/stephen-hawking-leaves-behind-breathtaking-final-multiverse/
======
bvv
No he did not. The original paper is at

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.07702](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.07702)

This paper was not widely noticed back when it was written in July (both
inside and outside the theoretical physics community) and still has not been
accepted in a journal.

In fact, it is rather unfortunate but most of what Stephen Hawking did in his
latter years has been highly speculative; perhaps food for thought for other
experts, but not worth reporting about in the mainstream media since it is (in
my opinion) very likely to be wrong.

I apologize for not debunking this paper with more detail but a scientist can
spend a lifetime doing so... However I can make one falsifiable prediction
(like a true physicist): the serious news media will not report on this.

